# What are you eating and/or drinking to adapt to your weather?



## FluffyAngel (Jun 30, 2012)

102 F here. Today it's at least one cup of water before each glass of soda (My personal rule). To keep cool it's homemade guacamole & chips, taco salad, & ice cream - LOTS of ICE cream.  Tomorrow there might be some thing icy ending in Rita. TBA... 
So what are you all doing to conquer your weather unpleasantness?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2012)

Water, water, water.  Keeping sodas at a minimum.  I just finished a cider vinegar beverage, diluted and with a little honey to help quench my thirst.  Lots of crushed ice and more water.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2012)

For the dog days of summer, I switch from Crown Royal ont the rocks to either Tanq and tonic or pineapple juice with coconut rum.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2012)

Tuna salad, Korean takeout, light cranberry juice with iced Celestial Seasonings Raspberry Red Zinger, looking at Cheryl J's fruit salad, and what Andy said.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 30, 2012)

Lot's of ice café au laits.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 30, 2012)

Trying to cut back as much as possible on caloric intake, drinking more iced tea, and seltzer.


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2012)

metromint h2o, usually. sometimes gatorade. plain bottled h2o. sometimes juice.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 30, 2012)

We are having a lot of nice warming foods like soups, quiches, steak and vegetables


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> We are having a lot of nice warming foods like soups, quiches, steak and vegetables


Are many veggies in season during the winter?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2012)

Since I have to watch my fluid intake I'm spending as much time as possible in the pool.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Jun 30, 2012)

lots of water and iced coffee. eating light meals. mostly cause it's hot and that makes me to lazy to cook


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 30, 2012)

That is exactly how we feel in our Summers babetoo


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 30, 2012)

Seltzer with a shot of vinegar--cider, balsamic, red wine, rice, any kind of vinegar. Switchel without the sweetener--might add the ginger--hadn't thought of that. Works for me. 

Switchel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Claire (Jun 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Tuna salad, Korean takeout, light cranberry juice with iced Celestial Seasonings Raspberry Red Zinger, looking at Cheryl J's fruit salad, and what Andy said.



I'm so jealous!  Korean takeout!  I want some now!


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 30, 2012)

I made huge sub sandwiches that when broiled don't heat up the house for more than a minute.  DH complained.  So tomorrow I will either fix something that makes this place feel like Hades or I will refuse to cook for him at all.  At the moment it feels like the latter option is going to win out.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 30, 2012)

A watermelon Mojito pop would make me feel better 'bout now

Watermelon Mojito Cocktail Pops Recipe from Betty Crocker

Water, water & more water.,  Try to cut down on alcohol, as it dehydrates me.

Salads & more salads.  

Pasta salad

fruit salad

fruit, fruit, fruit - right now I have strawberries, grapes, bananas, cherries, & a pink grapefruit fruit cup in the fridge.

I like cut up strawberries, bananas & blueberries w/ sour cream

gazpacho or white gazpacho with cold grapes

Nuked potato with cottage cheese & sour cream

grilled veggies, seafood/fish, poultry

Chicken, shrimp or tuna salad in melon or avocado halves

Blueberrry or cherry blintzes w/ sour cream

Quiche


----------



## Claire (Jul 1, 2012)

Since my kitchen is not air conditioned, in the hottest months I make foods that I can cook in my wee hours of insomnia, the coolest part of the day.  I boil pasta or potatoes, make taboule or couscous.  I refridgerate it and go back to sleep, if I'm lucky.  When the hottest hours, i.e., the hours when you'd normally prepare dinner/supper, come around, I go and chop and season and toss what I've cooked earlier.  And -- voila!  Cold dinner for two without heating the kitchen.

A big one for me is that (there are two of us) I never let a charcoal go to waste.  When we cook out, I cook enough meat and vegetables for several meals.  Then I use the extra, usually cold, sometimes nuked, in future meals.  For example, while cooking, say, a couple of steaks over the coals, I also do a packet of onions in foil, maybe some squash, eggplant, etc.  While eating, I slow cook a bunch of chicken breasts or a beef roast.  Those I use for future meals, taking them out of the freezer and chop or slice into aforementioned cold starches.  

For instant cooling, I keep the smallest, lowest sugar popsicle type stuff I can find in the freezer.  I've even been known to have half one, stick in a baggie, and throw back into the freezer to cool me down in a couple of hours.  

Keeping my doggie hydrated is something as well.  After having two Jack Russell/Chihuahua mixes who loved the heat and would wallow in the dirt in 115 degree heat, I have a gal who kinda looks like them but loves the cold.  I put a bowl of ice out for her if we're spending more than a half hour outside.  

Hosing the yard down helps keep the inside temp down, a trick I learned in Hawaii, where we had neither heat nor A/C.  If we're planning on spending time on our back porch in the afternoon/evening, I water later in the day and hose the entire side of the house, the brick porch, and all the garden/plants before we go out.  You'd be amazed at how much cooler it makes it.  I have to water them anyway, so might as well make it pleasant for us.

Husband, as he gets older, is becoming less heat tolerant, and we don't have central a/c.  I'm trying to make it so that he doesn't hibernate next to a window a/c unit, and gets outside!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

*Mediterranean & International Coolers*

 Buon Giorno,

Exemplary question ... 

1) Classic Niçoise ( Posted in Salads by Me )
2) Horiatiki ( Greek Salad in Greek ) 
3) Classic Caesar 
4) Ceviche ( Peruvian Recipe by Gastón Acurió ) 
5) Gazpacho ( Classic Tomato ) 
6) Insalata di Mare ( Shellfish & Seafood Salad )
7) Little to no Red Meat 
8) Ventresca ( Cuca Brand ) Tuna in Jar with Basque Piquillo Sweet Peppers on a bed of assorted greens 
9) chicken breast salad with dill and walnuts and home made Ali Oli, which is simply whisked in a metal bowl as follow: EVOO + EGG 
10) Shrimp Salad ( posted in salad section )
11) Countless Mediterranean Shrimp Recipes, Mediterranean Clams called Chirlas, Boquerones ( fresh anchovies ), Cod fish with tomato, and Squid Grilled ...
12) Arugula or Rocket with Radicchio, Evoo, Modena Balsamic Vinegar and Cherry tomatoes 
13) Home made bread ( warmed ) with a little Sea Salt & Evoo to dunk 
14) FRESH tropical fruit 
15) on occasion Jalisco style Guacamole which I prepare in a volcanic stone Aztec Molcajete bowl which resembles a mortar however, much larger and a stone Pestle to crush the ingredients ... I prefer mine with: avocado, Evoo, fresh Lime, fresh Cilantro, White Spanish Onion, salt and black pepper freshly ground and garlic minced of course ... In Jalisco, tomato is not put into guacamole, as it makes it too acidic. I also prefer mine, CHUNKY not smooth ... Of course with Corn Chips, which I buy from a Mexican Friend of many years and he prepares them at his Restaurant called TODO A MEXICO ... 

I normally drink alot of water during the day ... So, if walking to subway for example, I always have a bottle or two in my big shoulder bag ...

I always drink Sparkling water San Pellegrino at home, however, I have tried several Spanish brands in stop offs to see clients or review a venue. 

*** Very little at night and very light; usually, some cod fish with tomato or shrimp or squid; a white wine or two; or a Tinto de Verano, made with red wine, orange and lemon zest and club soda ... Sometimes, just a French style omelette with some chives, salt and freshly ground pep. 

At the weekends, we go out with friends, or have invited them as they invite us ... However, it is norm, to eat light at night for us ... and low fat, just some protein and a salad ... some Prosecco and / or other wine variety ... 

Have a lovely 4th,
Margi.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep, lots of fruit salads, and green salads, and a LOT of water, I drink many glasses of water daily all throughout the year anyway.  Tuna or egg salad sandwiches, mixed bean salads....there are so many possibilities....I haven't even turned on my oven in a couple of months.   

And ice cream or sorbet.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 1, 2012)

we drink lots and lots of water, seltzer, and unsweetened iced tea.

dw just bought some of the new poland spring sparkling water. i think some of the flavours taste like bug spray, but dw and my boy seem to like them.

and i get to teach him how to burp the alphabet...


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jul 1, 2012)

107 F here today. It's celestial seasons  acai berry tea sweetened with strawberries & raspberries today. Hot dogs on the grill, pita chips & hummus. Anyone have a  hummus recipe you care to recommend? I'd love to try and make my own hummus.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hummus is so easy to make. I generally use dry garbanzo beans that I soak overnight and cook, but you can use canned. 

4 c garganzo beans (we love hummus, so I make a fairly large batch)
1/4 c water in which beans were cooked (or from the can)
garlic (to taste--I use about 5-6 cloves)
lemon juice (freshly squeezed) (or lime if you're adding cayenne and cumin)
EVOO (probably 4-5 T)
cayenne pepper (or not)
cumin (or not)
Tahini (to taste--but I usually use about 3-5 T--again, to taste)

Process in the food processor so it is a smooth paste, adjusting liquid to achieve consistency desired. Top with a bit of EVOO and paprika - I like to use smoked paprika

For variations (one of the following) 
roasted red peppers and top with parsley
Sun dried tomatoes
1/2 c toasted walnuts (you can sub the EVOO for walnut oil if adding walnuts)

If you don't have tahini, you can make your own. 

Home Made Tahini Paste Recipe - Mediterranean - DedeMed - Mediterranean Diet Cooking Video Recipes


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

CWS, what do you do about the skins on the chick peas? I find that they give the hummus a funny texture that I don't like, so I make hummus with canned chick peas. I would prefer to use the dry beans.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> CWS, what do you do about the skins on the chick peas? I find that they give the hummus a funny texture that I don't like, so I make hummus with canned chick peas. I would prefer to use the dry beans.


I remove the pot from the stove when they are done, add a couple of glasses of cold water. The skins crack and float to the surface and you can remove with a slotted spoon, stirring removes more skin. If still too many have skins still on, stick your hand in and gently massage the chickpeas (provided you've added enough cold water to get your hand in). At least, that's how I do it--not sure if there are other ways to do this?


----------



## vitauta (Jul 2, 2012)

gazpacho, watermelon and plenty of chilled water....


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 2, 2012)

Hot soups and stews here for the British summer.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 2, 2012)

Porridge


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 2, 2012)

Drinking water.  Lots of water.  Herbal ( no caffeine ) ice tea.  Mint leaves,  lemon or lime slices.  

Cooking light,  eating light.  

Gazpacho Season has arrived. Yay.  That's Definitely on the short list this week.    

Even though my house has AC, the heat still makes me feel sluggish.   I go for my morning walk at 5:30 or 6 am before it gets too hot.  It doesn't cool off until way after dark, and I don't care to go walking then.   We went swimming one day.  I should do that again.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks to those of you who shared hummus info.  I love hummus and have it often,  but have not made my own as of yet.  

As far as eating and drinking according to the weather here, still having lots of fruits, veggies, yogurt and salads.  Hoping to make up a batch of fried chicken later in the week, just so I can have cold fried chicken.  With potato salad.


----------



## AnnCook (Jul 2, 2012)

My own weight in lemon iced tea and dill pickle potato chips.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 2, 2012)

Water, Yeraba Mate and blondes. (Beer, that is.)

The garden has been spitting out onions, corn, cucumbers, watermelon, tomatoes and canalope like crazy this year. We've been throwing down pretty hard on that stuff. It's always refreshing to have a nice spread, on a killer hot day, of garden fresh fruits and veg. Looking forward to more great summer veggies as the season progresses.  

Cheers.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of lovely produce from your garden, sounds great


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is not s/thing I eat or drink...but when the weather is like this (90+), I fill the soaker tub (it is big enough that I could teach a baby how to swim in it) with cold water. Since the shower is separate, it doesn't interfere with anyone's plans to shower. This does help keep the house a bit cooler, as does covering all the windows (I use sheets when it is hot like this--I hate window coverings, I live in the country and like as much natural light as possible the rest of the year, but don't want window coverings because I hate the amount of dust they collect--I know--an interior decorator would tell me my windows aren't "finished" because they aren't dressed--but I like natural light). My mother hates curtains, too, so I grew up without window coverings--I blame it on the Scandinavian gene! Or, maybe it is because my paternal grandmother drew all the shades and closed the curtains at 5 p.m. every night--felt as if one were spending the night in a cave... If the temps drop below 20C at night, I open the windows, closing them before the sun comes up. 

Thanks to the Ontario government introducing TOU electricity rates, the central A/C only comes on after 7 p.m. and is shut off at 7 a.m. during the week and on weekends.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

*July 3rd: Greek Salad On Sticks With Feta Vinaigrette*

Buon Giorno,

A light starter for dinner ... See photo ...


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks really good, MC!

CWS, I think I'm gonna try your hummus recipe for July 4th perhaps. 
A perfect summer day alway involves home made salsa, guacamole, queso, hummus and a Corona with lots of lime!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> That looks really good, MC!
> 
> CWS, I think I'm gonna try your hummus recipe for July 4th perhaps.
> A perfect summer day alway involves home made salsa, guacamole, queso, hummus and a Corona with lots of lime!


+1

I have chickpeas soaking--I'm going to make hummus tomorrow. While soaking, you can also remove the skins by rubbing the peas between your fingers, but it is easier once they are cooked.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jul 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Hummus is so easy to make. I generally use dry garbanzo beans that I soak overnight and cook, but you can use canned.
> 
> 4 c garganzo beans (we love hummus, so I make a fairly large batch)
> 1/4 c water in which beans were cooked (or from the can)
> ...



Hey thanks for the recipe. I can't wait to try it. Sorry it took me so  long to respond. Been a little preoccupied - work, life, etc. But am thrilled to get this recipe. I'll have a little fun with it tomorrow and let ya know the results.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks lovely Margi 

I have just had some lovely hot pasties that we made, perfect for a cold day


----------



## vitauta (Jul 9, 2012)

to me it is mind-boggling that some of our dc friends can be eating and drinking to beat the heat while others look to a warm dish for comfort in their cold season climes--all at the same time....


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 9, 2012)

vitauta....I was just pondering that very thought today.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 10, 2012)

I know, it is so weird isn't it


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2012)

Margi, that looks awesome.  My DH loves Greek salad (only he can't have the Feta).  I find it a bit too acidy for my tastes, but I will have the salad without the dressing and I am just fine!

CWS, I too boil my own chick peas/garbanzos for my hummus.  I have also made lentil hummus which is really good (though purists will not call it hummus).

I drink a lot of ice tea (homemade, no sugar), lemonade and club soda in the summer and eat a lot of salads and cold plates. I love cold hard boiled eggs but DH has to stay away from them for a year so I have not been cooking them.


----------

